# Fried Egg and Bacon Sandwich



## Bangbang (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't really like fried eggs but this is my favorite sandwich.

One fried egg with an extra yoke from another egg with a bit black pepper
3-4 slices bacon slices bacon
worcestershire sauce 
between 2 slices of white toast.

This can be a bit messy but really good.


----------

